#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

## rochi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Attached File list with subdirs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## josefreitas

thank you for this good share.

What is the zip password.

----------


## gsaralji

Thank you verymuch for sharing

Its having Cr..k?

Password:rochi

----------


## Hix

Links down, can u upload again with other host??? thanks in advance!!!!!!

----------


## ajk6318

I downloaded and installed the INTOOLS 8.0, but can not be opened, that always said: "INTools 2007 hardlock no found". So Could you tell me how to do for that?

----------


## aidini

Rochi, Thank you for sharing the files with us. :Cheerful: 
Could you please explain the correct way for Installing that. Having your Step by Step guidelines would be wonderful.

I came by this file, but It's a big manual (101 pages)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There was also an Installation checklist within the files. (attached)

----------


## narayana_gampa

i want to use in personal computer.please tell me detailed procedure how to install

----------


## ghosttang

good software,but it can't be used without lic...

----------


## cytech

Share the lic. key please

----------


## rcsantosti

Rochi,

Do you have the step by step instructions for installation? I downloaded a version that contains five folders. One is P.a.t.c.h & Authorize, but I can't install at all. 

Can you help me? 

Thanks.

----------


## Rajindia

Hi friend
Who is ready to share splm ****** for .... product
I will share all module source
ind_raj@ymail.com

----------


## jibmer143

Dear,can you please upload last two links, that was deleted from 4share

----------


## jibmer143

Dear Rochi, Please can you update last two link once again, last two links seems to be deleted

See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## lester

Hi rochi the 2last link is invalid can you post fresh link

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

Pls find the lonks for 6 & 7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Bzbipin

----------


## tariq329

Dear,can you please upload last two links, that was deleted from 4share

----------


## jibmer143

Dear Rochi, Thanks for your support.

Still, have problem with your archive, it "INTOOLS.part02.rar\INTOOLS\SQL Server\msolap\install\ thr two files data1.cab and DATA.TAG both files are password protected, can you please share with your experience about extract files from Win RAR.

Thanks and regards

----------


## Rajindia

> Dear Rochi, Thanks for your support.
> 
> Still, have problem with your archive, it "INTOOLS.part02.rar\INTOOLS\SQL Server\msolap\install\ thr two files data1.cab and DATA.TAG both files are password protected, can you please share with your experience about extract files from Win RAR.
> 
> Thanks and regards



H friend
Still why you stand here
go to next way
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## trimonline

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...




my unfortunately, all links are dead....can some one share it again,,thanks..

----------


## sameerahmed

all link dead please upload again  :Smile:

----------


## jakapratama

I wonder why each link dead, not long after uploading..
Ehmmm.. ...

----------


## trimonline

because storage want it more,,

----------


## divya_86

hi,
intools downloading links were brokened. kindly provide me the links to download plaese.

regards,
divya

----------


## omkar_a

Please upload new links..above links are not valid...

----------


## bodystocking

Could you please update the links as it lools like the links are broken? Thank you.

See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## Jasontks

Hi Rochi,

Could you upload the Intools 8.0 again.
Really appreciate if you can do that.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## rodomb

it is without e-s-n-e-c-i-l

----------


## sameerahmed

please upload it again with c a c k

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

Dear  friend links not working

----------


## mail2naym

Could not download intools. it is saying the file exists no longer. please help me out in this issue.

----------


## sweetdream

Can anyone re-upload it, the links are dead now,

Thanks
Sweetdream

----------


## aanoynay

Dear Rochi,

Good day!

I am very interested in Intools v8. Can you send to me please the software in my mail ; allen_noynay@yahoo.com or just give the link here to download. Thanks in advance.

----------


## milad8853

To whom it may concern !!
Is there anyone who possess Cr@ack or SN ?! 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prasaad

Mr.rochi, i have generated machine id .but ****** is missing to generate license file ..pls upload that tooo..thanks in advance..

----------


## rahgoshafan

please upload again

----------


## senthilkumar

Hi Can any one repost all the links..
Thank you

----------


## ootdayo

pls who can upload the ----- for smartplant instrumentation 2007.



thanksSee More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## freddyuae

Dear, The 4shared links are not working. Kindly upload to some other hosting sites. Thanks a lot !

----------


## lubl

-----

----------


## avinashprk

File are removed. can u upload it again...?

----------


## soroush_b86

Hi dear
can you help me; I have your Problem "INTools 2007 hardlock no found".  i cannot solve this error, do you pass this problem?

----------


## mf2112

Dear,can you please upload  links i would like to download intools

----------


## solution

*SmartPlant Instrumentation (SPI) 
ver 2009 (09.00.02.01 76)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sherin21

hi if anybody is having ******erator for spi 2007 please share it

----------


## xzsawq21

can anyone upload again? please upload with license even lower version
tnx a lot

----------


## trimonline

file can not download ..removed by the owner..

----------


## alinafi

Dear Anyone, 
please upload link for download SmartPlant Instrumentation v09

thanks

----------


## alinafi

Dear Anyone, 
please upload link for download SmartPlant Instrumentation v09

thanks

----------


## johnsilangil

can anybody please upload links i would like to download intools for practice...

See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## hasanbarim

Link is broken , could you please upload the file again?

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallary of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.2, Geoframe 2012, Olga 7.3, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## acay

Dear Rochi,

could you upload again?..thx be4

----------


## hsazerty

hello there,

does someone have a good tutorial/training course or video on how to use SmartPlant instrumentation and P&ID ?

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Beni_pgn

can u upload again please....this link.....

----------


## s_bagmar01@gmail.com

no ****** for smartplant

----------


## abhyusandy

This is sandeep. Want to get oil and gas job. Can anyone kindly share this software?
All the given links are dead.
Thanks in advance...

----------


## hina

Could you Re Upload again with working -----..?

Thank you very much

----------


## mahesh_mhatre

please upload link again

----------


## trimonline

files was removed////....could u or anyone upload please

thanks in advance

----------


## behzad_6718

hi guys.
the 3rd link is wrong....could you please check it...thanks alot

----------


## tamil7766

Hai  any one can drop the Intools Software free download downlink. eager to Learn .. Thank you

See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## sijojoy

I tried to download the files but its showing the link is not avaialable..plz help.......

----------


## trimonline

pls upload again..thanks..

----------


## ddynamic

3rd Part is not available for Download

----------


## iNgine

Hi please re-upload the part 03, the one posted was already a dead link.

----------


## elshemly



----------


## DJ Q

What about this: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amscorpions

anyone please share SPI intools software ??
Just for training myself.. PLS !!!

----------


## amscorpions

Is it full setup file for SPI ??

----------


## amscorpions

> What about this: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



IS it full setup file for SPI ??

----------


## VIJAY143

This links are not working i cant able to download

----------


## Rocksolid

hi Rochi

Could you please send direct link of SPI INTOOLS 2007 or 2009 on this id akditm@gmail.com

----------


## Rocksolid

hi 



do you have spi 2007 software set up  could you Please send this to me on this id akditm@gmail.com Pls pls...See More: INTOOLS 8.0 / SmartPlant_Instrumentation_2007

----------


## coolgoh98

Hi , any one have youtube link to setup the spi software ?

----------

